# 2016 Roubaix



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

In the market for a new road bike but have not heard anything about the 2016 Roubaix. Figured after the all new Tarmac last year there would be a new Roubaix this year. I saw one 2015/16 Roubaix offered leading me to believe no changes?

Anyone have any information on changes for 2016?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

My local Specialized dealer said new colors and descriptions but really just the same bike


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

GOTA said:


> My local Specialized dealer said new colors and descriptions but really just the same bike


+1.

Not the best year to buy a Roubaix,like 2014 was not the best year to buy a Tarmac. The Roubaix is due for a major renovation in 2016,it should get the rider first thing and the front suspension.
Now if you don't care about all this get one,it's an excellent bike and I miss my 2012's one a lot.


----------



## bearded_juan (Jan 24, 2012)

The new Roubaix get thru-axles front and rear.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Website is showing what looks to be a Roubaix SL4 Comp Di2 for $3600. Though when I click on it the regular comp comes up so maybe they are still updating the website. UK cite shows it however.

Don't remember seeing that offered before, but maybe I missed it. Not sure about those colors however. 


Roubaix SL4 Comp Di2 ROUBAIX - Specialized Concept Store


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Devastazione said:


> +1.
> 
> Not the best year to buy a Roubaix,like 2014 was not the best year to buy a Tarmac. The Roubaix is due for a major renovation in 2016,it should get the rider first thing and the* front suspension*.
> Now if you don't care about all this get one,it's an excellent bike and I miss my 2012's one a lot.


Front Suspension, on a Roubaix???


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Front Suspension, on a Roubaix???


Possible based on:
Specialized patents cobble gobbling suspension road, cyclocross fork


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Here are the 2016 Roubaix's...


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

does anyone know whether the 2016 Roubaix Comp models have through axles ?


----------



## schima (Jan 19, 2011)

the comp has no thru axle!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> Possible based on:
> Specialized patents cobble gobbling suspension road, cyclocross fork


This is very interesting. I hope it works well. Look out Trek...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm fairly certain the next new road bike from Specialized will be a Shiv TT. The current Shiv has been out for a while and the Venge ViAS is supposedly more aero than the Shiv TT. I'm betting they come out with a new Shiv TT for TDF (which I believe has 2 TT's this year). It would also be key to have Tony Martin on it for the Olympics.


----------

